# Looking for .bak & .tbk for TCD240040



## kd_roch_67 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am replacing HDD with a swiped WD 40GB. I had these a few years ago but not sure where they are now - thanks in advance all!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Looking for both .bak & .tbk? you do not need both.



kd_roch_67 said:


> I am replacing HDD with a swiped WD 40GB. I had these a few years ago but not sure where they are now - thanks in advance all!!


Sent.

Its for a 24008A but it should work just the same.


----------



## kd_roch_67 (Jan 13, 2015)

Couldn't get the tbk to work - incompatible file. Thanks for your efforts -


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What version of WinMFS are you using? I included 9.3F.
You also need to be on an administrator user.


----------



## kd_roch_67 (Jan 13, 2015)

Used as administrator on an older XP unit. Using 9.3F. Switched to a Maxtor 80GB unit and still get incompatible and/or bad tbk. This is an original 40GB unit.


----------



## marcao (Jan 18, 2011)

I am also working on a TCD240040. Can anyone share a .TBK image?
Thanks!


----------

